# Tutorial: Teoría y Práctica de Resistencias Eléctricas y Electrónicas



## saiwor (Mar 8, 2009)

hola amigos de la comunidad electronica... 
Soy aficionado a electronica, vean este tutorial de resistencia Link:

http://www.scribd.com/doc/13091560/Teoria-y-Practica-de-Resistencias-Electricas-y-Electronicas

Att.:
Eddy vilca


----------



## mabauti (Mar 8, 2009)

No está mal, aunque se me hace excesivo hace un PCB para eso; EMHO es mejor utilizar una tablilla de pruebas (protobard) para esos circuitos muy sencillos


----------

